# I messed up



## MCpl ??????? (10 Dec 2004)

i misplaced my beret after carrying the Canadian flag in the parade, how much do i have to pay to replace it, i went to a camp straight after so i think someone stole it many other people in my cabin had some of their stuff stolen


----------



## Big Foot (10 Dec 2004)

I'd say don't buy surplus berets. Also, depending on the style of beret, you can get standard CF berets for about $10, or Belgian style for about $20.


----------



## ouyin2000 (11 Dec 2004)

or you can just go to your Supply O and fill out a lost form and have them replace it for free


----------



## my72jeep (15 Dec 2004)

Cadets can not be made to pay for the uniform or parts of if that uniform is provided by the CF and last time i checked a beret is CF issue.
go to supply and get a new one


----------



## M16 (15 Dec 2004)

I agree.


----------



## my72jeep (15 Dec 2004)

Sorry guys but the law (cato's) state cadets can not be held financially responsable for their kit.but that does not mean that a unit can't put the cadet on extra duties for a month ie... duty cadet, prd square sweeper that kind of stuff.


----------



## condor888000 (15 Dec 2004)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> But YOUR kit with YOU SIGNED FOR has been lost because of YOU.   Why should the Corps have to pay because you lost your beret.   I would say you have to buy a new one for the Corps and use that one or you have to pay the $5 to have the Corps get a new one.



You have already been informed on another forum that units don't pay. They get "points" from Logistik Unicorp that are then used to order kit. Why then are you still insisting that the unit pays for them when you have been informed otherwise by a Sub-Lieutenant?


----------



## Burrows (15 Dec 2004)

Last I heard berets didnt even cost points....that or when my corps switched from balmorals to glengarries years ago...a large shipment of berets just happened to come as well at no extra cost.......Cap Badges however are a whole different story.


----------



## my72jeep (15 Dec 2004)

every thing cost points a beret is about 10 or so but dont sweat it.


----------



## M16 (15 Dec 2004)

I always thought berets cost money.

Mod Note : its cost not costed....


----------



## cpl-cam (15 Dec 2004)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> But YOUR kit with YOU SIGNED FOR has been lost because of YOU.  Why should the Corps have to pay because you lost your beret.  I would say you have to buy a new one for the Corps and use that one or you have to pay the $5 to have the Corps get a new one.



Well as already stated they cost points not money and even if it did cost money the cadet should still not have been responsible. It's amazing how many Seamen, privates and AC's find ways to critiize people on a system they know so little about.


----------



## my72jeep (15 Dec 2004)

OK units are issued points based on last years cadet numbers all the uniform parts cost so many points. When you order kit the points are deducted if you use all your points your out of luck unless you apply for more and this is only going to happen if you had a large increase over last years #'s no money changes hands.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Dec 2004)

NOT  Appropriate to flame other people in public.  If you think someone needs a talking to come to the mods.


----------



## Sea Cadet (19 Dec 2004)

in my corps you pay $5 for any thing that you have missplaced


----------



## Holloway (19 Dec 2004)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Sorry guys but the law (cato's) state cadets can not be held financially responsable for their kit.but that does not mean that a unit can't put the cadet on extra duties for a month ie... duty cadet, prd square sweeper that kind of stuff.



That sounds like a fair alternative to having to pay.


----------



## Burrows (19 Dec 2004)

Sea Cadet said:
			
		

> in my corps you pay $5 for any thing that you have missplaced



Then I would expect that your corps is in breach of CATOs and thus all officers must be summarily executed by a german CATO nazi.....err..me...


----------



## condor888000 (19 Dec 2004)

Burrows, where the hell do you get this stuff from?? German CATO nazi... :


----------



## Burrows (19 Dec 2004)

What...CATOs or punishments?


----------



## condor888000 (19 Dec 2004)

German CATO nazi...  :


----------



## Burrows (19 Dec 2004)

Havent you heard...Im officially the Army.ca Herr General  >


----------



## condor888000 (19 Dec 2004)

Great...a cadet CPL became a mod, went crazy with power and now he thinks he a german general... oh boy...


----------



## Burrows (20 Dec 2004)

Clearly you dont read the GRATUITOUS ALL CAPS THREAD PART 2


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Dec 2004)

Sea Cadet said:
			
		

> in my corps you pay $5 for any thing that you have missplaced



If Your Name is SEA CADET than Wouldn't You Belong To a Squadron?(Correct Me if I'm Wrong)

And In my Corps we have a chance to lose each piece of our uniform once, and then we have to start the concequences. Like Extra Training, Or Extra Duties, or the worst, Canteen Duty.(You have to put Equipment, food, Extra Uniforms, 40 Rifles, 2 Computers ect. in to a 5" by 8" office. Theres a map to it and it all only fits one way. It takes ATLEAST an hour)


----------



## Burrows (22 Dec 2004)

Its a sea cadet corps...air and armoured are squarons.


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Dec 2004)

Like I always say, You learn something new every day..


----------



## my72jeep (22 Dec 2004)

Burrows said:
			
		

> Its a sea cadet corps...air and armoured are squadrons.


Engineers are grouped into Squadrons too.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Dec 2004)

Burrows said:
			
		

> Its a sea cadet corps...air and armoured are squadrons.



Ships of a similar type are organized into squadrons as well.


----------



## MCpl ??????? (2 Jan 2005)

nvm i found my beret thanks 4 all of the help though


----------



## Love793 (3 Jan 2005)

In regards to lost kit, as a cadet for the most part you can not be billed to replace kit, however on your CF51, there is a section that states that YOUR Parent/Guardian/Ward (or whoever claimed to be 18 and signed) is financially responsible for lost kit.  DND can bill your parents for lost stuff.  It doesn't happen often, but don't make a habit of it.  Eventually things have a way of catching up to you.

By the way, the new parkas cost in excess of $250, DND may want to recover that if it went missing through neglect.  Berets are next to skin items and don't get reissued (Hygiene purposes). They end up being sold to surplus stores where hundreds of people with varying degrees of hygienic abilities try them on. 

 I would suggest though purchasing a "Belgian" style.  Most kitshops sell them for a bout 20 bones, and they look a lot more professional than the current "Elephant slipper" that Logisitik Unicorp provides. ;D


----------



## Dave Mount (3 Jan 2005)

Listen to my 72 jeep.
Next parade night see the QM fill out the proper paperwork and walk out with a new beret.  I was a QM for many years and this is how it is done.  Don't spend your own money on something the government is already buying for you.


----------

